# Tor prob

## hotplainrice

I tried the tor privoxy wiki guide.

The problem:

 *Quote:*   

> hotplainrice@smallie hotplainrice $ /usr/bin/tor -f ~/.tor/torrc 
> 
> Feb 24 20:46:41.884 [notice] tor_init(): Tor v0.0.9.4. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity.
> 
> Feb 24 20:46:42.072 [err] switch_id(): Error setting GID: Operation not permitted
> ...

 

do I have to be root to run it?

----------

## frenkel

Unset in your config the lines which assign a user and a user group to it, because only root can run programs under different accounts.

Frank

----------

## hatesalt

 *Frenkel wrote:*   

> Unset in your config the lines which assign a user and a user group to it, because only root can run programs under different accounts.
> 
> Frank

 

How do I do that?  Supernewbie here.

----------

## frenkel

place a # before those lines

----------

## hatesalt

I still need help.  I don't know what I am doing wrong.

I configured .tor/torrc by commenting on this part:

```
## Default username and group the server will run as

#User tor

#Group tor
```

And I am still getting this:

```

/usr/bin/tor -f ~/.tor/torrc

May 23 00:13:36.306 [notice] tor_init(): Tor v0.0.9.7. This is experimental software. Do not rely on it for strong anonymity.

May 23 00:13:36.339 [warn] Directory /var/lib/tor/data cannot be read: Permission denied

May 23 00:13:36.340 [err] options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor/data

May 23 00:13:36.341 [err] init_from_config(): Acting on config options left us in a broken state. Dying.
```

Please tell me how I can correct it.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## meulie

Have you tried removing the '#'s in front of User & Group?

And then start the program with

```
/etc/init.d/tor start
```

Works like a charm on my system...

----------

## piebru57

```
chown tor:tor /var/lib/tor/data
```

Worx here.

----------

